# pins and needles in hand



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

Im sure everyone at some point have experienced pins and needles in some way. Its just that its starting to do my head in! :cursing:

Anyone experienced waking up several times at night, due to pins and needles in hand (occationally moving up the arm as well)? Its actually going to the point where i cant straighten some of my fingers. And its not only in the middle of the night. It happens everytime i lie down and browse on my (awesome) iphone4. Give it 10 mins and my right hand is absolutely numb. And yeh, its mostly my right hand/arm it happens with...

Any ideas?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

I got this really bad when running Mdrol for some reason, hand would go completely numb at night then would turn into pins and needles


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ive got pins&needles in my right hand as i write this! think its because im on my laptop and my hand is above my heart, so blood is having to be pumped uphill rather than down hill when arms are at your side. that could be a load of rubbish though!


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> I got this really bad when running Mdrol for some reason, hand would go completely numb at night then would turn into pins and needles


I went to docs last year with something similar. I was told it was either a trapped nerver due to some am.football injury or something i cant remember what its called. Quite serious. That was before i did Mdrol tho. Did a week of ibuprofen and it went away. But its in the opposite hand now, and not that bad ofc. But still annoying as hell.



onthebuild said:


> Ive got pins&needles in my right hand as i write this! think its because im on my laptop and my hand is above my heart, so blood is having to be pumped uphill rather than down hill when arms are at your side. that could be a load of rubbish though!


Quite annoying if thats the reason. I alway lie on my belly, so my hands could theoretically be 'above' my heart at some point at night...


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

I get it regular it was that bad a few years back i had to stop dong weights altogether.

When i stopped training it went away completely so i thought it must have been a trapped nerve or something.

Anyhow i seem not too bad this time back on the weights even though im heavier this time.

The only thing im doing different is not going as heavy on rack pulls as my grip was opening up ,and i thought that might have been causing the problem.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2011)

Could be Carpal Tunnel .....

Quite common. My missus gets it from time to time.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

atlant1s said:


> I went to docs last year with something similar. I was told it was either a trapped nerver due to some am.football injury or something i cant remember what its called. Quite serious. That was before i did Mdrol tho. Did a week of ibuprofen and it went away. But its in the opposite hand now, and not that bad ofc. But still annoying as hell.
> 
> Quite annoying if thats the reason. I alway lie on my belly, so my hands could theoretically be 'above' my heart at some point at night...


makes sense, like if you hang upside down all the blood rushes to you face, similarly if you hold your hands above your head for a decent period of time you get pins and needles as a fair bit of blood drains out. thats my uneducated opinion!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

this is no **** for the past few months, i wake up and my full right arm has pins and needles to the point were i cant move it with out my left hand, i have to shake it to get the feeling back.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> this is no **** for the past few months, i wake up and my full right arm has pins and needles to the point were i cant move it with out my left hand, i have to shake it to get the feeling back.


Scary **** isnt it! i once woke up and my girlfriend had been laid on my arm all night. tried to move it and couldnt, it just flopped around like it was made of rubber. absolutely bricked myself i was ready for calling the hospital to say my arm was paralysed! felt like a tool when the blood came back...

i am also aware ive just left the door open for numerous 'flopped around'/made of rubber jokes


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

R0B said:


> Could be Carpal Tunnel .....
> 
> Quite common. My missus gets it from time to time.


Yeh thats the one the docs said it could be last time i went in. Fortunately it went away. Heard Carpal Tunnel can be quite serious and end with surgery.



Ts23 said:


> this is no **** for the past few months, i wake up and my full right arm has pins and needles to the point were i cant move it with out my left hand, i have to shake it to get the feeling back.


Thats what happens to me on the regular. Bloody annoying that is. Feel like a cripple when i wake up in middle of night and panics cus my arm doesnt move what so ever.. :cursing:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

shoulder and elbow impingement is what would normally cause it !!!


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> shoulder and elbow impingement is what would normally cause it !!!


*The pain is often worsened by shoulder overhead movement and may occur at night, especially if the patient is lying on the affected shoulder*...

hmm...i do tend to lie on my right shoulder if not on belly. And always used right shoulder to tackle in football, so got some heavy beating at times...interesting


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2011)

thinly veiled "ive got an iphone4 brag post" 

seriously though mate what rob said, sounds like Carpal Tunnel


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

carpel tunnel syndrome..?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> carpel tunnel syndrome..?


maybe, what makes you think that?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> maybe, what makes you think that?


only the pins and needles could be anything, just thought i 'd throw it in there if it hasn't already been considered


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> thinly veiled "ive got an iphone4 brag post"
> 
> seriously though mate what rob said, sounds like Carpal Tunnel


Lol! indeed mate. thats what it was all about really 

Deffo hope its nothing close to Carpal Tunnel


----------

